
What is Your Real Name? - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/27/what-is-your-real-name/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
TomOfTTB
Just to give him credit up front this is more coherent than 99% of the stuff
he posts. So kudos on that front. But it doesn't seem to have a point beyond
"I hate anonymous people because they pick on me".

As far as that goes I like anonymity. An anonymous person can give you the
unvarnished truth without fear of reprisal and as someone who values that
truth I'm willing to put up with a few trolls to gain access to it. But maybe
that's just me.

~~~
rhizome
Thing is, once it becomes coherent you realize it's still only about him.

------
Kilimanjaro
You know, sometimes it takes a day or two to forget some stupid thing you did
on the internets. People will move on to the silliest thing of the day and
soon you never existed for them. Why gillmor decides to bring back this total
embarrasment is out of my understanding.

Let it die, steve, let it die.

~~~
rhizome
I just read the article and it's all pretty frothy and baseless. Are you
saying there's story behind this rant?

------
ErrantX
What exactly is the context on this? Am I right in gathering he did something
silly and people are attacking for it?

Welcome to the internet....

------
MaysonL
Compare and contrast this attack on anonymity with Glenn Greenwald's:

[http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/index.html...](http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/index.html?story=/opinion/greenwald/2011/02/27/hastings)

------
shareme
NO Steve Gillmor the biggest problem you have right now is refusing to enter
the conversation because you are to afraid of comments coming from those who
do not use their real name.

No matter what the name, our country forefathers posted under fake names in
newspapers to talk about the cause of freedom..every movement, cause world
wide uses this strategy.

So Steve Gillmor join the human race! You might like it..

